# Water proof tackle trays



## Mick013 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey,

I'm chasing some good water proof tackle trays to store in the hull of my Revo. Particularly, I'm after ones that minimise hooks mixing up when shaken. The ones that came with my PA 14 were awesome - stupidly i sold them with the Yak when i should have kept them. The Plano ones i see a BCF or (CBF as i like to call it), dont look like they will hold hooks in the designated "box" when shaken - you can see there is a significant gap between the dividers and the lid.

So i ask - what is you successful method of dry, easy to access tackle storage that doesn't get all jumbled? OR, alternatively, if you know where i can get boxes like those supplied with the 2012 Hobie PA 14, i'll just get a couple of those 

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## Mick013 (Aug 28, 2011)

Awesome, thanks - that sounds like a good idea.

Would be good to hear what methods other guys are using to keep tackle stored dry and tidy.

Cheers


----------



## kevinnugent (Aug 14, 2012)

Mick013 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm chasing some good water proof tackle trays to store in the hull of my Revo. Particularly, I'm after ones that minimise hooks mixing up when shaken. The ones that came with my PA 14 were awesome - stupidly i sold them with the Yak when i should have kept them. The Plano ones i see a BCF or (CBF as i like to call it), dont look like they will hold hooks in the designated "box" when shaken - you can see there is a significant gap between the dividers and the lid.
> 
> ...


From memory the boxes supplied by Hobie are Plano ones.


----------



## submdi (Feb 1, 2013)

Yep, the ones sold at the Hobie shops are the Plano ones. They are cheaper than the BCF Plano ones, and better. I think it was about $11 for the small ones and about $14 for the large ones. These are the ones that come with Pro Anglers.


----------



## Mick013 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks guys. I will check out the hobie shops....maybe online?

CAV - good idea mate. I have one of those boxes that i used on the PA..Ihadnt thought of using it for tackle..cheers


----------



## Mick013 (Aug 28, 2011)

http://outdoorsandbeyond.com.au/index.p ... pathway-47

FYI these are the boxes im talking about...does anyone know the model? i cant see to find them..


----------



## Mick013 (Aug 28, 2011)

Got some of Ebay from the US


----------



## Slazmo (Oct 18, 2010)

I got about 10 Otter Boxes from Masters a little while about for about $10 each and these were the 3000 and 2000 size. Waterproof to 30 meters lol ;-)

Not sure if any other stores may have them but I tell you they are waterproof guaranteed to 5 meters - I tested my clear one with my phone while out snorkelling the seaway... Problem was accepting calls... :lol:


----------

